# What doy you guys think this guy will score?



## Dawgs13 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

149 7/8 and Go Gators!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I got 161" Gross

2
6
8
8
3 0ne side only

25" Beam
18" spread
40" mass


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Good mains, fair tine length, poor mass.

Upper 130s.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> 149 7/8 and Go Gators!


x2


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thinking that this guy shed his velvet pretty early - then that he had quite a large neck for late august.....then i looked at the date. Did you ever get him? or were you just curious what he would have scored?


----------



## Dawgs13 (Aug 29, 2009)

MDV89 said:


> I was thinking that this guy shed his velvet pretty early - then that he had quite a large neck for late august.....then i looked at the date. Did you ever get him? or were you just curious what he would have scored?


No I didnt get him, I did get a 134 &7/8 10 point or 5x5 to you guys. I hope he is still there this year. I have photos of the deer I killed and this deer is much much bigger in mass and main beam length. I think he has 25" Main beams and 6" bases I thought a gross somewhere around 160.

Look forward to my bow trip to ND this year. I'm from Georgia and I love to hunt in ND. Havent been in two years and I cant wait!!


----------



## Dawgs13 (Aug 29, 2009)

bretts said:


> njsimonson said:
> 
> 
> > 149 7/8 and Go Gators!
> ...


Gator Fans in ND ???


----------

